# The future is looking good



## orchid527 (Mar 16, 2019)

Was watering today and looking at how the plants were doing. I started counting and estimating how long till they bloom. It brought a big , happy smile to my face.

The first photo is of the plants in bloom on one end of my main bench. There are more than 30 plants in bloom and most are slippers, and most of these are blooming for the first time. The second photo shows the other end of my main bench with a bunch of blooming size slippers. There are approximately 50 blooming size slippers on the main bench that have not bloomed before and many of those are in sheath. The third photo shows a rack with three trays and an additional tray with about 75 slippers total that should bloom within 2-4 years. The fourth photo shows three more racks with about 150 slippers that should bloom within 3 to 7 years. Some of these are actually in bud right now. The fifth photo shows a portion of my light rack where I keep my compots. There are more than 250 slippers in compots that should bloom in 7-10 years. 

I hate to count my chickens before they hatch, but it looks to me like I will be seeing about 50 slippers blooming for the first time, every year for 10 years. This may be the definition of happiness. Mike


----------



## Paphluvr (Mar 16, 2019)

That's quit a collection.


----------



## Hien (Mar 16, 2019)

and they all look so healthy...very impressive


----------



## troy (Mar 16, 2019)

In the first picture your robinianum is really nice, and eva weigner, on the top, is that a wossner black wings? You should post those individually, they are great!!


----------



## abax (Mar 16, 2019)

Outstanding collection and all look healthy and happy.


----------



## xiphius (Mar 17, 2019)

Wow! Looking great! I love the perspective shot of everything in bloom on your main bench! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Justin (Mar 17, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## musa (Mar 18, 2019)

Wow, that is quite a collection! And excellent care and condition.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2019)

Super, thanks for sharing.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 18, 2019)

Amazing. Love it,
David


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 18, 2019)

Really nice.


----------



## Guldal (Mar 20, 2019)

What an impressive sight....pant, pant, pant....sigh!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------

